# FM Renewal Status: Checking Online



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

It's been a while since I've posted. RVGringo, thank you for your excellent moderation of the foro.

In the past I have always used a "facilitator" to handle my renewal. Before you call me a lazy spend-thrift, I have Chronic Pain and Chronic Fatigue. With the simplified INM systems over the past year and the fact I was not happy with the facilitaor, I decided to handle this one on my own.

My visits to the INM office in Chapala have been mostly pleasant and that's a lot considering working through any Mexican bureaucracy.

I am now in the "waiting stage" and checking the SEGUIMIENTO DE TRÁMITE/Follow Up Process on INM's website. These are steps so far:

Fecha__________Estatus Trámite________________Ubicación
29/04/2011____El trámite ha sido registrado___Delegación Rivera de Chapala
29/04/2011____El tramite ha sido asignado____Delegación Rivera de Chapala
02/05/2011____El trámite ha sido clasificado___Delegación Rivera de Chapala

The first two, Registrado/Registered and Asignado/Assigned are clear to me. The third, Clasificado/Classified is not. 

1. What in INM parlance does Clasificado mean?

2. What will the *Estatus Tramite/Step Status* be when it's time to show up with some photos and money?

3. If there is a problem in the process will there be a note like "get your posterior back in here..."?

The most difficult part of the process for me has been interpreting the meanings of INM phrases, Clasificado wasn't the first. Luckily the staff at INM Chapala speak English. The downside is the distance to Chapala.

Muchas gracias a todo,
Mike in Jocotepec, Jalisco


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you have a problem, they will ask that you 'presentarse' to the INM office.
When you see that they have recorded your payment, it is probably ready for pick-up.


----------



## verdeva (Sep 18, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> When you have a problem, they will ask that you 'presentarse' to the INM office.
> When you see that they have recorded your payment, it is probably ready for pick-up.


I continued digging after posting this request and did come up with a list of possible responses. The most important ones are the "We got your payment" and "You need to show up." Darn shame they don't use the email address they asked for to send a "We need more information. 1,2,3, etc." Not much fun to get a "show up at INM" only to find they need that paper sitting on your desk.

Has anyone had the experience that upon returning to the "Check my status" site that it would not accept the Pieza (tracking number)? 

All was going great until I did a status check today and now I'm getting the message "No Se Encontro La Pieza Ingresada," i.e. The tracking number you entered could not be found." I am fairly certain the numbers, including all 7 of the leading zeros, are being entered correctly. I've tried entering them from the keyboard, from the 10 key pad, I've tried copy/paste, I changed from using Chrome to Internet Exploder. Same message. BTW, I say "fairly certain" because as yet I am still not perfect.

A comment: Does anyone else think it odd that INM is not using a https://, Secure Server Connection? It's not like they can empty my bank account when someone intercepts this data.... or could they?

*VerdeVa*


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I've been checking today and got that "No Se Encontro La Pieza Ingresada" when I used the NUT rather than the Pieza Número. 

If things get worse, you might have to do it all over again. :^D


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> I've been checking today and got that "No Se Encontro La Pieza Ingresada" when I used the NUT rather than the Pieza Número.


Ditto. There are several numbers on the paper they give you. It took me awhile to figure out which one I was supposed to be using. Until I got that right, I thought the system wasn't working. The overall process is much improved. Instead of waiting three weeks after all the paper work is filed, it just took a day or two. Probably because they can make the cards on site, instead of having to send off to Mexico City or where ever like they did with the booklets.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Could someone here walk me through the process in Chapala now, start to finish? We have FM3s, the new card type, that are up for renewal by mid June.

First visit to the Chapala office: List of what to bring for those of us who are renewing? Last year when we renewed in GDL we did not need any financial proof.

What comes next?

Thanks.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> When you have a problem, they will ask that you 'presentarse' to the INM office.
> When you see that they have recorded your payment, it is probably ready for pick-up.


That seems to be the answer. After a week, I called the office and was told that "it" was ready. When I arrived, I had to sign a few more documents, put thumb-prints on two documents, and went over a computer form with the agent. She then brought out a blank form for the card and had me sign it. The agent then glued one of my fotos on the card and signed the card herself and then disappeared to the back. When she returned, she had my card, encased in plastic, in hand. Three more documents to sign again after I had signed them before, but this time with the note that I was receiving the original (of something). Was handed the card.

Four trips to the office: 1. to pick up the list of documents needed, 2. turn in the documents, 3. returned with the bank receipt, and 4. to pick up the card.

I will add that a knowledge of Spanish is helpful. If you can't speak Spanish, take someone with you that does.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

I have a question too, this is my application :
27/05/2011	El trámite ha sido registrado	Delegación Regional Puebla
27/05/2011	El tramite ha sido asignado	Delegación Regional Puebla
22/06/2011	El trámite ha sido clasificado	Delegación Regional Puebla
27/05/2011	Un pago ha sido registrado	Delegación Regional Puebla

How much time should it take from the last entry to get my visa? It's been more than 1 month and I'm starting to get worried.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

gaab said:


> I have a question too, this is my application :
> 27/05/2011	El trámite ha sido registrado	Delegación Regional Puebla
> 27/05/2011	El tramite ha sido asignado	Delegación Regional Puebla
> 22/06/2011	El trámite ha sido clasificado	Delegación Regional Puebla
> ...


it shouldn't take more than two weeks. Head on down and ask them. I found out when the payment is registered, that it's ready to pick up.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Gaab,
Once the payment has been registered (your last notice on 27/05/2011), your visa should be ready on that date. Just go get it.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

Even if it's a first time work visa? Also the payment is only the 500 pesos to examine my paperwork. I will head down tomorrow to see.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

gaab said:


> Even if it's a first time work visa? Also the payment is only the 500 pesos to examine my paperwork. I will head down tomorrow to see.


Please inform us of the results.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

gaab said:


> Even if it's a first time work visa? Also the payment is only the 500 pesos to examine my paperwork. I will head down tomorrow to see.


Whoa! INM doesn't charge anything to examine your paperwork. It looks like your visa is ready now. Check online and see if there is another entry, which invites you to enter your personal data online. You'll see it at the bottom of the page and the word 'aqui' should be in red. Click on it, fill out the resulting form and press 'guardar'. Then, you are ready to go to INM with your photos, get fingerprinted, and they'll issue the card.


----------



## gaab (May 23, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Whoa! INM doesn't charge anything to examine your paperwork. It looks like your visa is ready now. Check online and see if there is another entry, which invites you to enter your personal data online. You'll see it at the bottom of the page and the word 'aqui' should be in red. Click on it, fill out the resulting form and press 'guardar'. Then, you are ready to go to INM with your photos, get fingerprinted, and they'll issue the card.


I went there and some intern went to ask one lady at the desk how much time before I get it and as expected they already had it. I went to the bank to pay 2102 pesos and came back with the receipt to find out they couldn't find my folder with my papers. After 20 minutes, they finally found it and sent me to register online at the computer in the office and took my prints.

So after 3 weeks, you can go see by yourself as I probably wasted 1 week of work waiting...


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes I agree, 2 weeks is the maximum and after the payment your visa should be ready. A hint, by doing the application online you save 2 trips to the INM office, picking up documents and requirements and delivering them.

Your first visit would be to deliver the original docs, payment stub and then photos, prints and document. If you are doing this in Cancun you do not get the visa the day you sign and give prints due to application volume. You will need to go the next day with the paperwork to pick up and at all visits remember to take your Passport with you as identification.


----------

